# الصمامات Valves



## e7em|e7em (26 يونيو 2006)

أخواني الأعزاء
سوف ابدا قريبا بشرح تفصيلي عن الصمامات : ماهيتها وظائفها انوعها كيفية اختيارها
فارجو ان نتعاون جميعا بحيث نستطيع ان نبدا الموضوع سويا على ترتيب الى ان نتنهي منه:
1 - ماهو الصمام:
هو عبارة عن قطعة او DEVICE يستخدم للتحكم بتدفق المائع
أنواعه من حيث الوظيفة:
أ- Blocking Flow صمام منع التدفق
ب- Throttling Flow صمام خنق التدفق
ج- preventing Flow Reversal صمام منع التدفق العكسي
وسوف اقوم باذن الله قريبا بشرح تفصيلي عن كل نوع


----------



## walid.salama (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا نحن فعلا فى أمس الحاجة إليه.


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي وبوركت ونفع الله بك


----------



## chopin (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا مقدما

والله يوفقك​


----------



## e7em|e7em (2 يوليو 2006)

اخواني 
اعتذر جدا عن تاخيري في اكمال الشرح لموضوع الصمامات وذلك لانشغالي الكثير بالعمل
باذن الله سوف استكمل قريبا
على فكرة انا الان اعمل على مشروع تصميم خط انابيب بسيط وعندما انهي هذا المشروع للشركة سوف اطرحه لكم كاملا للفائدة
واعتذر منكم مرة اخرى


----------



## walid.salama (2 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mfm (3 يوليو 2006)

*أنواع الصمامات*

مداخلة بسيطة :

أنواع الصمامات:
1- صمامات كروية ball valve 
prefer normally close
2- صمامات بوابية gate valve
prefer normaly open
3- صمامات خنق globe valve 
for partialy open , totally open or close
4- صمام عدم رجوع non return valve
to prevent back flow
5- صمام شفط foot valve
in the suction line of pump


----------



## علي بافقير (6 يوليو 2006)

انا عندي صور الصمامات وشرح كامل في سدي 
أذا تريد heatexchanger_99!*************


----------



## علي بافقير (6 يوليو 2006)

انا عندي صور الصمامات وشرح كامل في سدي 
أذا تريد heatexchanger_99*************


----------



## mfm (8 يوليو 2006)

نرجو إفادة الجميع


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا كثيرا يا mfm على الإفاده


----------



## mfm (22 يوليو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب يا زميلي م ب


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا mfm بس أنا وحده مش واحد


----------



## e7em|e7em (22 يوليو 2006)

*شرح وظائف الصمامات*

1- Blocking Flow صمام منع التدفق
وهذه الوظيفة تعمن وظائف الصمامات الخدمية
اي انه :
يجب ان يفتح الصمام بالكامل او يغلق بالكامل
وهذه الوظيفة تستخدم لاخراج اي جزء من اجزاء المنظومة من الخدمة او لعمليات الصيانة في حل توقيف المنظومة
وتستخدم كذلك لفصل جزيئن من منظومة واحدة
2- Throttling Flow الخنق
وهذه الوظيفه تستخدم لغرض الحصول على زيادة او نقصان في التدفق
كذلك للتحكم في الضغط
كذلك لتنظيم الضغط عند تعبئة القناني (vessel)
3- preventing Flow Reversal منع التدفق العكسي
وهي من اهم وظائف الصمامات
وذلك لمنع التدفق العكسي للمائع في حال التغير المفاجئ في الضغط
وهي ضرورية لحماية المضخات والضاغطات من التحطم 
ومن خدماتها من التدفق الخلفي الى الاجزاء ذات الاتجاه المعاكس في المنظومة
سوف اتكلم بالمره القادمة عن انواع الصمامات مع وضع رسومات توضيحية
الرجاء من لديه اي معلومات اضافيه ان يطرحها للنقاش
فهذا مجرد اجتهاد


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ احم احم على المعلومات


----------



## mfm (23 يوليو 2006)

أسف عديها هالمرة وحقك علينا


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ما صار شي يا أخ mfm


----------



## e7em|e7em (26 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء
يجب ان يكون هناك تفاعل مع المواضيع لكي نزيد من فاعلية المشاركة
لاحظنا زيادة كلمات الشكر وقلة المشاركة
نرجو التركيز


----------



## المطوري (26 يوليو 2006)

اذا كان لديك صمام تحكم كيف تستطيع معرفة كمية الجريان للمائع خلالها ؟ فكرو جيدا وابحثو لعلي في بعض وقت الفراغ اذا استطعت ان اوضحها لكم وسلامي للجميع


----------



## e7em|e7em (26 يوليو 2006)

اخي المطوري
لقد تم تحميل كتاب من قبل بعنوان
control valve
يمكنك الاطلاع عليه


----------



## haadi (26 يوليو 2006)

مشكووور أحم أحم


----------



## mfm (27 يوليو 2006)

الأخ المطوري :

نرجو توضيح سؤالك أكثر من حيث ما هو مكونات النظام الذي ذكرت هل يحوي صمام فقط؟


----------



## المطوري (28 يوليو 2006)

السؤال : اذا كان عندك صمام تحكم (تحكم ذاتي) فكيف تستطيع ان تحسب كمية الجريان للمائع من خلال معرفة نسبة فتحة الصمام ؟؟؟؟(افرض ان الصمام FCV or PCV)


----------



## قوقل (29 يوليو 2006)

merci pour ces explications


----------



## mfm (29 يوليو 2006)

الأخ مطوري :

بصفتي مهندس ميكانيك مختص بأنظمة التدفق و السوائل فإن سؤالك غير مكتمل حيث أنه بهذه الصيغة لا يمكن الإجابة عليه ، فنرجو أن تشرح لنا مكونات النظام الذي تسأل عنه، أما فرضيتك للصمام بأنه Pvc أو غيره ليس له أي علاقة بسؤالك .


----------



## المطوري (29 يوليو 2006)

الاخ mfm
اني اقصد الصمام المسيطر على الضغط pcv ولم اقصد المادة المتبلمرةpvc هذا اولا
ثانيا لا ارى نقص في السؤال فأن وجدت نقاط غير واضحة تفضل اسأل انا حاضر والسلام


----------



## mfm (30 يوليو 2006)

الأخ المطوري :
انا فهمت قصدك يا أخي من البداية ولا يهم إذا كان الصمام PVC أو ستيل أوغيره.

المشكلة أنه لا يمكن إحتساب التدفق من خلال معرفة نسبة فتح الصمام لأن هناك أجهزة يجب أن ترافق النظام الذي تتحدث عنه مثل جهاز مقياس التدفق flow meter أو الـ orifice plate ، وإذا كان النظام متصل بمضخة فمن خلال مقياس الضغط على خط تصريف المضخة ممكن معرفة التدفق بعد الرجوع الى منحنى المضخة ( flow vs. head ).

نرجو إيفادتنا إذا كان عندك طريقة أخرى لقياس التدفق من خلال صمام تحكم فقط.


----------



## The river (30 يوليو 2006)

it is very good information , i was looking for that subject please if you can send it to me


----------



## المطوري (31 يوليو 2006)

نعم
يمكن معرفة كمية الجريان بصورة تقريبية ومن دون الحاجة الى عدادات الجريان المعروفة (اني اتكلم عن صمامات التحكم الذاتيpcv or lcv or fcvاو غيرها" فلهاذة الصمامات دوال تعريفية توجد على لوحة التعريف على كل صمام مثل ال cv وغيرها وبمعرفة فرق الضغط قبل وبعد الصمام مع نسبة فتحة الصمام المستقرة وبالرجوع الى مخططات الشركة المصنعة للصمام تجد معادلة مع كل هذة المعلومات والcvالخاصة بالصمام لحساب كمية الجريان مع نسبة خطاء لاتتجاوز 10%


----------



## mfm (1 أغسطس 2006)

وهذا هو مبدأ عمل Orifice plate حيث يعتمد على عملية خنق الماسورة ومن ثم ومن خلال معادلة حسابية تكون فيها متغيرات مثل الضغط ومساحة المقطع قبل وبعد عملية الخنق يتم إحتساب تدفق المياه..


----------



## sadiki2007 (5 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وفقك .


----------



## sadiki2007 (5 أغسطس 2006)

المعلموات سطحية نوعا ما وانها سوف تكون اكثر فائدة بالرسومات كى يتسفيد باقى الاعضاء وشكرا.


----------



## The river (5 أغسطس 2006)

thank you for the clarification brother


----------



## xe77x (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنواع اخرى لصمامات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكركم ياأخوان على هذه المعلومات المفيده والمهمه

أحب ان اشارك بمشاركه متواضعه وهي في نفس موضوع الاخ احم عن الصمامات

الصمامات وهي " ValveS" من اهم اجهزة المصنع او بصوره ادق من اهم العناصر الموجود في خط الانتاج وهي تعتبر المتحكم النهائي بخط الانتاج. لا احب ان اطيل ساسرد بعض انواع الصمامات وهي بعضها اتوماتيكي وبعضها يدوي.

1- KV هذا الصمام مخصص للعمليات المتتابعه على سبيل المثال في الطائره يوجد هذا الصمام اذا نظرنا لعملية انزال الكفرات تجد ان باب الكفرات يفتح ثم يليه الكفر يبدأ بالنزول وهنا لايمكن للكفر ان ينزل الا بعد فتح الباب. ةهة فتح واغلاق فقط

2- ZV هذا الصمام عباره عن فتح واغلاق فقط وتسمى صمامات الطوارئ في حال حدوث اي مشكله في خط الانتاج او العمليات فيقفل او يفتح هذا الصمام لتفادي المشكله كزيادة ضغط او تسرب سوائل وهكذا.

3- PV,FV,TV,LV
هذه صمامات تعمل بمتحكم عن بعد وهي خاصه بالعمليات كالتحكم بدرجة حرارة او المحافضه على مستوى السوائل او ضغطها او سرعة تدفقها 

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح مكملا لكا بدأه الاخ احم و ياريت لمن عندخ اضافات ات يتفضل مشكورا وينورنا بالعلم 

والله الموفق


----------



## xe77x (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*1% فتحة الصماما تقابلها كم درجة حراره او ضغط او تدفق؟*

السلام عليكم مرة اخرى 
بالنسبه لسؤال الاخ المطوري ومناقشاته مع الاخ ام اف ام احب ان ادلي بمداخله

بمكن ان اطرح سأل عن كيف لي ان ابرمج المتحكم بخط العمليات بحيث اذا نقص التدفق احافظ عليه بفتح الصمام والعكس صحيح؟ هذا العمل من اختصاص مهندس عمليات التحكم او الالات الدقيقه .

فالاجابه على هذا السؤال يجب ان اكون علاقه خط مستقيم بين التدفق ضد نسبة فتح الصمام وتسمى "spam" فليكي اكون علاقه خطيه لابد ان ارسم العلاقه اولا ومن الخط المستقيم احسب الميل ونقطة التقاطع من معادلة خط المستقيم وبعد ايجاد الميل ونقطة الاالتقاطع بامكاني حساب اي نسبة من ال0 الى 100% ومايعادلها من سرعة التدفق طبعا سرعة التدفق لها حد اقصى لكي لاتفسد عملية النتاج ولها حد ادنى ايضا باختصار واجابه مختصره جدا لكي تحسب العلاقه لابد ان تستنتج :-
Gain +bias
Gain= Slope
Bias= Intersection

Y=g*X+b هذه معادلة خط المستقيم 
أرجو ان شرحي كان واضح واذا كان لديكم سؤال انا حاضر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Roomaa (21 مايو 2007)

(على فكرة انا الان اعمل على مشروع تصميم خط انابيب بسيط وعندما انهي هذا المشروع للشركة سوف اطرحه لكم كاملا للفائدة)


ارجو انك تقول على ميعاد يكون المشروع خلص و تقدر تطرحه علينا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى لقد كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع فهل من مزيد؟


----------



## xe77x (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم يااخوان 
المعذره بالنسبه لاخر رد لي كان فيه التباس وكنت اشرح على معادلة خط المستقيم والعلاقه بين الصمام وخط عملية الانتاج في الحقيقه اني بعد ماتعمقت بالموضوع وطبقته عملي وجدت اني على خطاء ومن الامانه ان ابلغكم بخطائي لاني كنت اتعامل مع تصميم عدة صمامات تفتح وتقبل من متحكم واحد وهنا لابد ان نستخدم وظيفة الا قسام وهو سوفت وير وللفائده لاتجعلو الشرح السابق يخربطكم 
وارجو من المراقبين حذفه نظرا لعدم الفائده الكبيره منه

لكن في عجاله تمكنت من معرفة الصمام وملحقاته ورايتها على الطبيعه وهي فرصه نادره بالنسبه لي كمصمم لغرفة التحكم وسااذكر الاقسام في تسلسل وباذن الله ساقوم بتفصيل كل جزء على حد علمي في اوقات اخرى الاقسام هي:

1-Positioner (وهو المسؤول عن تحريك الصماما ولو تلاحظون انه مربوط بغرفة التحكم باسلاك)
2-Reglator(وهذا الجزء مسؤول عن تثبيت الضغط المناسب لفتح الصمام على النسبه المرجوه)
3-actuator(وهو عباره عن قرص مفرغ في اعلى الصمام وفيه يدخل الهواء لتحريك الصمام )
4-stem (وهذا عباره عن عامود يربط الصمام بالقرص المفرغ بحيث يعمل بتاثير الهواء عليه في القرص المفرغ)
5-valve (وهو الجزء الاساسي والمريوط مع خط سير العمليات وهذا الصمامات انواع بحسب ماذكر سابقا وهذه الانواع لا اعلم عنها اعتقد قسم الميكانيكا افضل من يشرحونها واتمنى منهم ان يفيدونا في هذا الجزء 
وباذن الله اذا وجدت وقت سازودكم بالصور وساقوم بشرح الاشارات من غرفة التحكم الى الصمام على التقنيه الجديده 
وهذا تخصص الالات التقيقه ولا مانع من لديه مواضيع شرح مناسبه ان يضيفها ولكم تحياتي


----------



## حيدر الملاح (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ابو بسمله (18 يونيو 2007)

برجاء رفع الاسطوانه المذكوره الى المنتدى للاستفاده
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نانا السباعي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم :هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في 
إيجاد صور لأجهزة تحكم تعمل على مبدأ الصفيحة المرنة


----------



## chemical (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## me001 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يااخي على موضوعك بس احب اعلق على نقطة( ان الصمام الكروي يفضل يكون مغلق والصمام البوابي يفضل يكون مفتوح ) مثل ماذكرت حيث لا اعتقد من وجهة نظري انه هذا الفرق

وانما الفرق هو ان الصمام الكروي يستخدم للضغط العالي والمائع الخالي من الشوائب ولكن من سلبياته انة مكلف جدا 
بينما الصمام البوابي للضغط الاقل وللمائع الذي يحتوي على شوائب وسعرة يعتبر اقل من الكروي 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*أخى العزيز كل عام وانتم بخير لو فيه كتاب شامل عن الموضوع ريت لو فيه كتاب متخصص فى صيا*

يا ريت لو فيه كتاب متخصص فى صيانة واصلاح ومعايرة الصمامات او بعض المواصفات وكل عام وانتم بخير
أنواع الصمامات:
1- صمامات كروية ball valve 
prefer normally close
2- صمامات بوابية gate valve
prefer normaly open
3- صمامات خنق globe valve 
for partialy open , totally open or close
4- صمام عدم رجوع non return valve
to prevent back flow
5- صمام شفط foot valve
in the suction line of pump[/QUOTE]


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت ..و الله يوفقك في عملك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الجبوري (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## التحدي سرت (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس ياريت أحد يعطيني صور لأنواع الصمامات بأسرع وقت.. انا محتاجتهم


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (5 أبريل 2009)

اتمنى لو يكون هناك صور مع شرح يكون افضل


----------



## fofocom4 (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للعضو الذى اثار الموضوع جعل لسياق الموضوع من ديناميكية فى الحديث


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (14 مايو 2009)

أريد شرح كامل وتفصيلي جدا للصمامات مع الصور


----------



## الجعاري (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حسن احمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف يمكن اختيار صمام التحكم بالتدفق الذي سوف يركب على نهاية خط ناقل للمياه قطر 300 مم وضغط التشغيل
12 بار ليكون قبل مدخل خزان ارضي


----------



## حسين عباس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم يااخوة العرب ووفقكم الله لكل صالح من الاعمال


----------



## the lover (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيتم خيرا ... الموضوع مهم وجميلة المداخلات والنقاشات ومفيدة ...
بس نريد الاخ ان يكمل ما بدأه ونحن في خدمته بكل ما اوتينة من علم بسيط..


----------



## the lover (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيتم خيرا يا مهندسين ..الموضوع مهم والتعليقات عليه مفيدة ..نحن بانتظار اكمال الموضوع الذي طرح بدايةً... ونحن مع اخينا بكل ما اوتينا مع علم بسيط


----------



## aqwer56 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

Latest crack software ftp download 
cad/cam/cae/eda/optical crack ftp download software
Part of Software 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.
If you are interested in or want to get more software list ,please go 
http://cax2one.3322.org
http://zhangqg.51.net
e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
AUTOFORM V4.1.1 ISO 1CD 
SURFWARE.SURFCAM.V2007
GIBBSCAM.2007 V8.9 
DP.Technology.ESPRIT.2008.Plus 1CD 
MOLDPLUS_METRIC_V9.2_FOR_MASTERCAM X2
MASTERCAM_X3_v12
solidcam_v2008 FOR SOLIDWORK
icam.compost.v17
JETCAM EXPERT V15.6
AMADA_CNCKAD v9.5
IMOLD 2008 FOR SOLIDWORKS
CGTECH.VERICUT.V6.3
Space-E v4.6 _ISO 1CD 
K-MOLD V9.5
CIMATRON_ELITE_V8.5_ISO 
MISSLER.TOPSOLID.2007 6.8 dvd 
Nemetschek.PlanDesign.2006.Multilanguage 
DEPOCAM 2006
SOLIDWORKS V2008 with sp1 ISO DVD for win 32bit for 64bit
TEKSOFT_CAMWORKS_V2008 ISO 1CD 
VERO MACHINING STRATEGIST 8.027 
Tebis cad cam v3.4 R1 WinNT2k
Sescoi.WorkNC_v18.2 WinNT2k
Amiable.FlexiSIGN.Family.Pro.v8.0 
Allplan v2006.1 *MULTiLANGUAGE* (c)NUMETSCHEK 
Open.Mind.HyperCAD.2006.2 MULTILANGUAGE 
Open.Mind.hyperMILL_V9.7
Autodesk.Inventor.Professional.2010 
DELCAM_ARTCAM_PRO_v2008
POWERMILL V9.0 ISO (c) DELCAM with Pmpost 1CD 
DELCAM.POWERSHAPE.V8.08 ISO 1CD 
DELCAM.COPYCAD.V8.0 1CD 
VERO_VISI-SERIES_V15(c) VERO SOFTWARE 
EDS I-DEAS V6 *ISO* (c) Siemense
PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.V3.0 M100 ISO DVD 
Autodesk_autocad_2010
INNOVMETRIC_POLYWORKS_V10
RAINDROP_GEOMAGIC_STUDIO_V10.0 ISO 
EDS.SOLID.EDGE.V100 DVD
ESI SysWeld 2007-ISO 1DVD 
UNIGRAPHICS.NX.V6.02_ISO 
DASSAULT SYSTEMES CATIA P3 V6R2009 *ISO* (c) DASSAULT SYSTEMES 
DELCAM_FEATURECAM_2007
CADMEISTER V2.1
Intergraph Plant Design System(PDS)v07.00.00.15
AVL Cruise v2008
Visual Modflow 4.1
MOLDFLOW PLASTICS ADVISOR v7.3 1CD 
MOLDFLOW.PLASTIC.INSIGHT.V6.1_ISO 
Rebis.AutoPlant.v2007
CAMsoft ChemOffice ULTRA 2008
BENTLEY PlantSpace Design Series v8
Acecad_StruCAD v12 1CD 
REIUSA_Staad_Pro_V8i 
CSI.SAP2000.V12.0
CSI.ETABS.Nonlinear.v9.5.ISO
CSI.SAFE.V12.0
CHIEF.ARCHITECT.V11.RETAIL 
ADAPTSOFT.ADAPT.PT.V8.0
LICOM_SYSTEMS_ALPHACAM_V2007
TEKLA_XSTEEL_STRUCTURES_V13 1CD 
FORTEN 2000.V1.90 1CD 
sds/2 Data.Design.System.Suite.V7.0.35.Multilanguage 
ArchiCAD v11 *INTERNATIONAL* (c) GraphiSoft 
RoboBAT_Robot_Millennium_v20_Multilanguage DVD
ZEMAX _EE 2009
ASAP v8.0 (c) Breault Research Organization 
Optical.Research.Associates.LightTools.v6.0
LucidShape.v1.2
essential macleod V6.0
gPROMS.ModelBuilder.v3.15
OPTIS OptisWorks Studio 2007
Code-V 9.5
BeamPROP.v8.0s.Fullwave.v6.0.Winall
AspenTech.Aspen.Engineering.Suite.v7
ASPENTECH.ASPEN.PIMS.V7 ISO 1CD 
INVENSYS_SIMSCI_PROII_V8.2
PAM-STAMP 2G 2007
HKS_ABAQUS_V6.81 FOR WIN &Linux and 64bit
ALTAIR.HYPERWORKS.V9.0 SR1
ADINA_SYSTEM_V8.5
MSC.PATRAN.V2007
MSC.ADAMS.2007.R2 
MSC.NASTRAN.V2007 
ANSYS.V12 
APTECH.GAUSS.v7.0.10.4056 
ESI.ProCAST.2009(c) ESI Group 
Star-CD V4.04 (c) CD-Adapco 
sysnoise 5.6
MAGMAsoft v4.4
anycast v2.43
flow-3d v9.3
Dynaform.5.6 (C)ETA 
CAESAR II 5.1 
COMSOL_FEMLAB_V3.5_ISO 
ETA.VPG.v3.3 WiNNT2K 
Ls-Dyna V971 
ansa_v12.21
FLUENT_V6.3 
FLUENT_FLOWLAB_V1.2.10 
FLUENT_AIRPAK_V2.1.12 
Fluent.Gambit.v2.3.6 WiNNT2K 
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.MAESTRO.V8.7.6
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.FASTSHIP.V6.1.29
Seakeeper v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Span v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Workshop pro v9.52 for Maxsurf 
FORMSYS.MAXSURF.V12.04
Tribon M3 (c) Tribon Solutions
ShipConstructor 2006_R2 
PTC.CADDS 5i REVISION 12 
Optegra 8 (C) Ptc
Autoship v9.1
ShipConstructor 2006 
Accelrys.Materials.Studio.v3.4 
Pointwise.Gridgen.v16.0
CST_MICROWAVE_STUDIO V2009 
MICROWAVE.OFFICE.V2009
FABMASTER V8G3 
Agilent RFDE 2007 
Agilent ICCAP 2008 
Agilent EMS 2009
Agilent SystemVue 2008 
FLOMERICS.FLOTHERM.V7.1
CoventorWare2004 ISO 1CD
GC-PowerStation 7.35 GraphiCode
cadence_finale_v6.1
cti_valor_genesis 9.2B 
Saber_vY-2008
genflex v01.03.a2
PCBNAVIGATOR v5.1
synopsys.hspice_vY-2008
Pulsonix_V4.0
TanneL_L_Edit Pro V 11.0 
AGILENT.ADVANCED.DESIGN.SYSTEM.2008
Ansoft Designer V3.5 
HFSS V11.1 (c) ANSOFT ISO 
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.PCB.Design.2007 
SEMulator3D-MEMulator 2007
CADENCE ALLEGRO(R) SPB RELEASE 16.0
ZUKEN CADSTAR 11.0 
EAGLEWARE.GENESYS.V2007
CAM350.v9.5 (c) DownStream Technologies 
ANSOFT.MAXWELL.V12.1 ISO 
Feko v5.4
Xilinx.EDK.v9.1 DVD 
Synopsys_Saber 2007
Altium Designer 8.1 
SYNOPSYS.FPGA 8.5 
ManiaBarco Ucam v8.1
ZUKEN_CR5000.BOARD.DEGISN.V10.0 
Cadenas.Partsolution.v8.1.Multilanguage 
Hyper Lynx 8.0 (c) MENTOR GRAPHICS ISO 1CD
Cadence_finale_V6.1 ISO 2CD
Altium.P-CAD2006.With.SP1 ISO 1CD
CADENCE.IC.DESIGN.V6.1 ISO 5CD
HsimPlus Y2008.06 (C) Synopsys
CosmosScope_X (C)Synopsys
Systemview_2008
Cadence.OrCad.v16 
Cadence IUS V8.2
Cadence EMGR V6.1
Cadence IFV v6.1 
Cadence SPMN v6.1
Cadence ET V6.2 
Cadence RCv.71 
Cadence IPCM v6.2 
Cadence ADW V15.7
Cadence ETS V6.2 2
Cadence RCC V7.1 
Cadence IUS V6.1 
Cadence ETS V7.1 
Cadence AMSD V6.11 
Cadence ANLS V7.1 
Cadence IXE31 V5.1 
Cadence ASSURA V3.17 
Cadence RCV V7.1 
Cadence TSI V6.1 
Cadence RET V17 
Cadence CCD V7.1 
Cadence EXT V6.2
Cadence CONFRML V7.1 
Cadence FINALE V7.1 
Cadence MMSIM V6.2 
Cadence SEV V4.1 
Cadence NEOCELL V3.4 
Cadence CVD V12 
Cadence NEOCKT V3.3
Cadence SOC V7.1
Cadence PAS V3.1 
Cadence IES20 V6.1 
Cadence PVS V6.1 
Cadence PROPLUS V6.1
Synplicity_Synplify_Premier_Ver_9.01
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.FPGA.Advantage.v8.0
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.ADTB.V2.0.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.Capital.Capture.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.IC.Flow.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.BST.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.IND.v2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.Board.Station.Flow.2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.Expedition.Suite.V2007.DVD
... 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.


----------



## azoz 305 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ابيكم تساعدوني مهندس الورشه طالب سيدي احط فيه ثلاث مواضيع الي هي 
1- المضخات 2- الضواغط 3- الصمامات 
بليز وياريت يكون بالتفصيل عن كل موضوع الي عنده لايبخل علي بليز لازم اقدم السيدي بكرا 
بليز ساعدوني وجزائكم الف خير


----------



## azoz 305 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
محد رد علي تكفووون ابي المواضيع هذي ضروري 
وهذا ايميلي ابي رد بسرعه بليز 
[email protected]


----------



## the lover (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حياكم الله اخوتي..
سؤال:
هناك صمامات لا توافق فتحة الصمام من السيطرة فتحتة الصمام في الموقع..
اي يكون جذري او غير ذلك..وحسب معادلة ..
هي يمكننا ان نعرف اكثر عن ذلك؟


----------



## kareem moh (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## الاصيل222 (7 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز عندي شرح عن انواع الصمامات وشرح كل نوع على حدى وعلى ملفات Pdf ان اردت


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (8 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## aymenibrahem (11 يناير 2010)

الأخ/ الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء التكرم بمدنا باسماء وعناوين الشركات والمؤسسات المصنعة والموردة للصمامات بالسعودية
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aymenibrahem (12 يناير 2010)

*مصنعي وموردي الصمامات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام تزويدنا بعناوين مصنعي وموردي الصمامات بالمملكة 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## engineer_mga (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اريد التفصيل عن انواع الصمامات
1-directional flow valves
2-pressure valves
3-servo valves
4-flow valves


----------



## مهند سلمو (4 مارس 2010)

انواع الصمامات
1-صمام كرويball
2-صمامفراشةbutterfly
3-صمام عدمرجوعcheck
4-صمام بوابةgate
5-شبة كرويglobe
6-مخروطيplug
7-ذو ملف لولبي solenid
8-الى........


----------



## نورالدين كريم (11 أغسطس 2010)

نرجو ايفادة الجميع والسي دي االمذكور تهمنا


----------



## محمد هانى2 (23 أغسطس 2010)

جهد يدعو لكل تقدير


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان الشرجبي (14 مايو 2011)

نتمنى شرح مفصل عن هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Anis-Anas (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Assalam aleikom wa rahmatu allah wa baraketu Brothers in Islam,

I am new here
I work since new for a company in Germany which produces the industrial valves 
if one has interested in valves for his project, he shall ask me. 

i come from an arabic country, and i speak arabic very well, but my english ist not perfekt

may Allah bless you


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني يمكنكم ايضا المشاركه في هذا الموضوع عن الصمامات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t279532.html


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

:2::28::28::3: شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد أبوسريه (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بنوتة كوووووول (1 أبريل 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]ممكن حد يفيدنى بمعلومات عن صمام البوابة ذو ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لعامود [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الثابت
و الصمامات الكرويه
والله يبارك لكم
[/FONT]*


----------

